# Toro Powershift transmissions...



## cranman (Jan 23, 2016)

Greetings friends.......Ted's posts on looking for a powershift inspired me to work on a few I had in stock. It has been 2 years since I tore any down and rebuilt the trannies...so it was a trip down memory lane...and a few trips to the service manual! I just tore down a 8-24 that had shifting issues, and the several I did a few years ago had the same issues. I love the powershift platform...so I'm not knocking it....and the only ones I see have shifting issues..cause I only buy broken blowers. what I see is the weakness of these fine machines, is that after a number of years, ....20 ? ....the grease in the trannies get contaminated with water or moisture....maybe condensation.......but the end result is rusty grease and gears. they bind up and the machine is junked, because no shop I know of will fix them. It is a few hours work, but a half hour to pull the tranny ...and several hours cleaning, wire brushing on the grinding wheel each gear, shaft, thrust washer...etc. and reassembling all parts with new grease usually makes it new again. Please don't give up on these old warriors...they can be saved!


----------



## tpenfield (Feb 24, 2015)

Well said. In my searching over the past month or so, I came across about 20 Powershift's for sale. Probably more than many other models, with maybe the exception of the Toro 521 and the old style Ariens 24" machines. 

I found some retail info from back in the 1990's that the 824 PS was around $1,250 new. Not sure if that is right or not, but they must have sold a bunch of them to be seeing so many in the used market.


----------



## cranman (Jan 23, 2016)

I'm totally impressed with the machine.....I've got a few older Toro Tanks that are great......but the PS in my humble opinion is the pinnacle of Toro excellence. They don't sell well, because the average buyer is not informed...but PS is a bargain at under 500 if in great shape.


----------

